# Trout, Trout and More Trout!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Been sick with strep throat past 2 days (sucks) so finally able to sit at computer without feeling nauseated. Had an awesome couple days of fishing on Sabine Lake and then Sunday on Galveston East Bay. Friday, myself and Captain Adam Jaynes fished with longtime friend Trey Hodges over on Sabine. Trey and I went to high school together and then he went on to pitch for Blinn College, then on to LSU where he won MVP of the 2000 College World Series and then pitched several years for the Atlanta Braves. He's a great outdoorsman and even better guy, and we had a blast catching trout on Tidal Surge and ChickenBoy baits tossed against the rocks over at the jetties. We hit our limits with a couple jacks and mackerel mixed in that are always fun on the Laguna Rods. Conditions were great with the water holding green despite winds blowing more than expected...as they always do! Sunday we fished over on Galveston East Bay and conditions weren't quite as nice but we still managed some nice fish using live bait this time around. This trip I had several of my longtime buddies in town so was nice getting to hang with the fellas and put some fish in the box. Captain Bryan Brawner helped out on this one and as always showed the guys a great time. I was surprised that we didn't catch a single redfish all weekend, especially near jetties. Also appreciated Buckshot Bobby getting some great footage on both trips for Texas Boys Outdoors. Have another youth trip coming up in August with a youngster that's battled leukemia at only 9 yrs old, so really excited about getting him on the water and showing him a great time. Have some cool giveaways coming up on the Texas Boys Outdoors Facebook page so be sure to check it out. Tight Lines! 
To fish with Captain Adam Jaynes call 409-988-3901, Captn Bryan Brawner 409-256-1265


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Couple more pics
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

